# [SOLVED] Right Media



## staybolt

Can anyone tell me what "Right Media" is that keeps installing itself?? Norton finds it and dumps it. Spybot finds it and dumps it. Yet next time either Norton or Spybot is run it picks up "right media" again. Seems that unless it is some sort of MS thing I should be able to block it. Vista home premium SP2. Norton internet security 2008. 

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## SendEveryone

*Re: Right Media*

From Wikipedia: "Right Media is considered to be malware in the computing community, programs including SpyBot, AdAware, Norton, Symantec, and others list Right Media and provide the tools to remove it. On 30 April 2007, Yahoo! announced the acquisition of Right Media..." 
From Norton: "Try this link to use [a free on-line] Norton Security Scan.
http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/WelcomePage.asp"

If it doesn’t work then Check out one of the Sites listed above for a specific Tool, I haven't tried them for your specific problem with Right Media...You might also check to make sure your Norton Antivirus Auto-Protect is on…

Also...

Right Media's Privacy Policy and a way to remove it…

Privacy Policy for Right Media's Corporate Site:
http://www.rightmedia.com/company/privacy-policy/

Check out this site, they tell you how to manually remove Right Media...
http://www.exterminate-it.com/malpedia/remove-rightmedia-com


----------



## staybolt

*Re: Right Media*

Thanks,
Manual removal looks good. Appreciate the help!!

Dave


----------



## SendEveryone

*Re: Right Media*



staybolt said:


> Thanks,
> Manual removal looks good. Appreciate the help!!
> 
> Dave


Hey Dave, I hope this helps, let us know an good luck...I dislike tracking cookies, they seem kind of sneaky to me. You would think yahoo would not want to be associated with them.


----------



## staybolt

*Re: Right Media*

Okay, I will get back to you a little later today. I manually entered the data in IE and Firefox a couple days ago but did not run a scan yet. It normally runs automatically twice a week but I started it a few min ago and we will see if Right Media is present or not. 

What I do not understand is why. if my spyware and Norton find this and remove it at my direction, why do they not block it next time? I have no need for anyone tracking my personal computer to let advertisers know my interests. If I want someone to know I will tell them!!

Dave


----------



## staybolt

*Re: Right Media*

Well folks, 

Sorry to say that did not prevent Right Media from reinstalling itself. In addition another tracking cookie has shown up titled "Double Click". Removed them both but I know Right Media will install itself again soon. Must be some way of stopping this???? Can the registry be changed to prevent it installing? Darn thing must just be waiting out there on the internet 24/7 to install itself anywhere!!! I still do not understand why Norton or one of the other virus/crap removers/preventers/blockers can not block these tracking cookies. These guys can track passwords etc and, of course, they say, they do not release this information??:4-dontkno:upset:

CIA???

Dave


----------



## SendEveryone

*Re: Right Media*



staybolt said:


> Well folks,
> 
> Sorry to say that did not prevent Right Media from reinstalling itself. In addition another tracking cookie has shown up titled "Double Click". Removed them both but I know Right Media will install itself again soon. Must be some way of stopping this???? Can the registry be changed to prevent it installing? Darn thing must just be waiting out there on the internet 24/7 to install itself anywhere!!! I still do not understand why Norton or one of the other virus/crap removers/preventers/blockers can not block these tracking cookies. These guys can track passwords etc and, of course, they say, they do not release this information??:4-dontkno:upset:
> 
> CIA???
> 
> Dave


Check out these Freeware Utilities:

IObit Security 360, if my memory serves me correctly, it will allow you to block tracking cookies in real time - when they come around - you get the choice to allow or block, and it will also scan for other threats:
http://www.iobit.com/security360.html

Advanced SystemCare 3 Also from IObit. Great for system maintenance, better in some ways than Norton:
http://www.iobit.com/advancedwindowscareper.html

If you are willing to fork over $29.95 for Spyware Doctor from PCTools, then this is a very good choice. It allows you to block tracking cookies - same as IObit Security 360 does - I block them all. It is very fast at scanning for other threats:
http://www.pctools.com/spyware-doctor/


----------



## staybolt

*Re: Right Media*

I downloaded iobit and it found 5 malware on here that neither Norton or spybot had found. Right Media was apparently not present. I'll try this a while and then, if I like it, will pay for the registered version. Also going to try the latest PC Tools one.

Will get back to you....

Dave


----------



## staybolt

*Re: Right Media*

I finally registered IObit and it removes about 15 to 20 spyware crap every day with it's automatic scans. Never suspected so many crap cookies were being put on my system. I reccomend the registered version as it functions automatically daily, in the background and then pops a list of what it found and allows you to select what to keep or delete. Have not found any to keep yet. I have not seen Right Media either since installing IObit.

Dave


----------



## Basementgeek

*Re: Right Media*

Glad you got it worked out.

BG


----------

